# Venusita 3000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Artrella

*    Hola Amiguita....recién acabo de leer tu respuesta número 3000!!!  Felicidades Venusita!!!  Y gracias por ser tan buena onda con todos!!!  Besitos!!!    *

*For You*​


----------



## Artrella

Join Date: Aug 2004
Native of: United States, English
Location: Maryland
Posts:* 3,000   * 

 Re: "Broken word" 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Broken word" podría referirse a la manera de que los extranjeros hablan (como dijo Artrella), con sus palabras incompletas, o rotas.

"Broken word" podría referirse también a una promesa no cumplida.

Sin más contexto, nunca se sabrá por cierto, She. Pero, espero que las opciones que te hemos dado te servan.


----------



## alc112

Felicidades Nicolita!!!!
Gracias por toda la ayuda que me das y por esas conversaciones via Mp


----------



## Agnès E.

Vénus :
Une planète,
Une déesse,
Une statue...
Trois fois mille raisons de dire : BRAVO !


----------



## Phryne

*CONGRATS, NIC GF!!!!!!!!!!! Way to go, girl!!! 

te regalo algunas venus para vos....​*​

venus

nacimiento de venus 

venus y cupido

sailor venus

venuswilliams

venus de Smith This one is my favorite


----------



## Alfry

Congratulations Venus,


----------



## cuchuflete

Congratulations Venus!  
! Felicidades !

 

			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> On a deserted island, in the middle of, the following people are stranded:
> - Two Italian men and one Italian woman
> - Two French men and one French woman
> - Two German men and one German woman
> - Two Greek men and one Greek woman
> - Two English men and one English woman
> - Two Bulgarian men and one Bulgarian woman
> - Two Japanese men and one Japanese woman
> - Two Chinese men and one Chinese woman
> - Two Irish men and one Irish woman
> - Two American men and one American woman



They all had a wonderful time learning from, and laughing with, Venus.  They escaped the deserted island, and rejoined thousands of foreros who did likewise.

Un fuerte abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## garryknight

*Congratulations, Venus*
3,000? Now that's something to envy...​


----------



## beatrizg

*  ¡FELICIDADES A UNA FORERA INTELIGENTE, GENEROSA Y AMABLE!  *​


----------



## Rayines

*Venusita! Que suerte que pudiste salir de acá para mandar tus 3.000 posts: Esperamos los próximos 3.000!! *
http://cartelfr.louvre.fr/pub/fr/image/16489_ag005509.001.jpg


----------



## lsp

3000 posts! That's better than that other Venus chick with no arms could have done! CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## elroy

We *envy* your kindness,
and your enthusiasm is as radiant as *Venus*.

* Congratulations on 3000 amazing posts!  *​


----------



## Ralf

3000 posts are 3000 helpful, profound or humorous thoughts. Congratulations and many thanks!

Ralf


----------



## meili

Congratulations to our Goddess of Beauty!
The second lovely planet (next to me!) jaja!
Thanks for all the help, Nicole!
Happy 3, 000 posts!


----------



## lauranazario

{{{{tires screeching}}}}}
Well, better late than never, right?   

Congratulations on your newest milestone... and may your unique brand of inquisitiveness shine on for many thousands more! 

Hugs,
LN


----------



## OhCaptain

¡FELICITACIONES VENUS! You´re one of a kind! 

¡Por otros 3000 posts más!  


Patito


----------



## fenixpollo

* Congratulations, VenusEnvy! *

_*I look forward to your sense of humor, candor and expertise in the next three thousand. * _​


----------



## la grive solitaire

CONGRATULATIONS, VENUS!!!​http://www.wga.hu/frames-e.html?/html/b/botticel/5allegor/51lemmi.html​


----------



## funnydeal

Congratulations Venus !!!​


----------



## Cath.S.

Félicitations, tu es la bien-Vénus sur tous les forums de WR


----------



## LV4-26

*A goddess on a mountain top 
Was burning like a silver flame 
The summit of beauty and love 
And Venus was her name *

(Shocking Blue's in 1969)

Félicitations, VenusEnvy.​


----------



## Eugin

For the unique *Goddess* at this forum!!!  

*Happy 3.000 posts, Venus!!* 

*Thank you so very much for your willingness to help and the wisdom you offer in each one of your posts!!!*

*Keep up the great job!!!!*

*3.000 THANKS!!!!!*


----------



## VenusEnvy

_Thanks everyone!  _ You really know how to make a girl feel special! . . .


----------



## Whodunit

Oh my gosh, how could I have missed this thread? Okay, so here you go, my dear Venus:

_You definitely deserve all those congratulations to your 3000 amazingly delightful, outstandingly helpful, but unfortunately envious_ (__)_ posts._ 

Well done!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Okay, so here you go, my dear Venus:
> 
> _You definitely deserve all those congratulations to your 3000 amazingly delightful, outstandingly helpful, but unfortunately envious_ (__)_ posts._
> 
> Well done!


Wow! Thanks....


----------



## Sev

*  Congratulations Venus  ​  *


----------



## Fernando

Retrasadas felicitaciones, Venusenvy, cónsul de WR en la Tierra de María Santísima.

... y muy bueno el enlace, Sev. ¿Es tu imagen mental de Venusenvy?


----------



## DDT

Better late than never...  

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!*​
DDT


----------



## Sev

Fernando said:
			
		

> Retrasadas felicitaciones, Venusenvy, cónsul de WR en la Tierra de María Santísima.
> 
> ... y muy bueno el enlace, Sev. ¿Es tu imagen mental de Venusenvy?


No hablo espagnol Fernando.   well I'm with my first lessons, like "me llamo Sev" pero entiendo what you said. Si, es mi imagen mental de Venus, let's wait to see if she'll be happy with that.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, how could I have missed this thread? Okay, so here you go, my dear Venus:
> 
> _You definitely deserve all those congratulations to your 3000 amazingly delightful, outstandingly helpful, but unfortunately envious_ (__)_ posts._
> 
> Well done!


 
I think you mean "enviable," Who.

Normally I wouldn't correct a congratulations post but the difference between "enviable" and "envious" is pretty crucial.


----------



## Fernando

Sev said:
			
		

> No hablo espagnol Fernando.   well I'm with my first lessons, like "me llamo Sev" pero entiendo what you said. Si, es mi imagen mental de Venus, let's wait to see if she'll be happy with that.



I think so.  

My post in English: Late Congratulations, WR ambassador in the Land of  Mary.
The link is very good, Sev. Is that the way you imagine Venusenvy?


----------



## ILT

Congratulations Venus!!!

Thanks for helping so much, and for participating and being willing to learn.

Please continue being you


----------



## Mei

* .:cOnGrAtUlAtIoNs:. *​


----------



## Like an Angel

*Congrabelatedtulations!!!!!!*

*I haven't been much over here lately, so I'm sorry for being so late... thank you for you help, and congratulations for those 3.000, go ahead baby!!!!!*


----------



## Masood

Well done, Venus!! Hopefully I'll join you in Club 3000!!!

Masood.


----------



## Reili

Pa' la más chula, qué suertudo tu novio

_*Tu cuerpo es una copia de Venus de Citeres*_
_*que envidian las mujeres cuando te ven pasar.*_
_*Y llevas en tu alma la virginal pureza,*_
_*por eso es tu belleza de un místico candor.*_

Lo siento pero por error puse una liga al foro de francés cuando quise poner una liga a la canción completa "Perfume de Gardenias". Corregido.


----------



## alc112

Reili said:
			
		

> Pa' la más chula, qué suertudo tu novio
> 
> _*Tu cuerpo es una copia de Venus de Citeres*_
> _*que envidian las mujeres cuando te ven pasar.*_
> _*Y llevas en tu alma la virginal pureza,*_
> _*por eso es tu belleza de un místico candor.*_


 
Qué son eso links reili??
Aparece el subforo de francés y un marco con la definición de una palabra


----------



## Reili

alc112 said:
			
		

> Qué son eso links reili??
> Aparece el subforo de francés y un marco con la definición de una palabra


Disculpen lo hice por error, pero ya puse el link correcto  http://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/p/perfumedegardenias.shtml


----------



## EVAVIGIL

¡Felicidades, Venus!  
Un besote de
EVA.


----------



## timpeac

Oh, I'm really really late - but nevertheless hearty congratulations - I'd better type fast as you're well on to the 4000 now!! All the best, Tim.


----------



## Swettenham

Venusita (¿puedo yo llamártelo también?)

Te agradezco otra vez por mencionar "darle al palo" y así mejorar mi commute.   Congratulations!!!! 

Joe


----------



## josama

* HOW CAN YOU BE SO FAST WITHOUT YOUR ARMS??? *​
*CONGRATS, VENUS, THE FORUM ENVIES YOU*



*...AND LOVES YOU, TOO.*


----------



## Swettenham

josama said:
			
		

> * HOW CAN YOU TYPE SO FAST WITHOUT YOUR ARMS??? *​


I think that's what you meant.


----------



## josama

Swettenham said:
			
		

> I think that's what you meant.


 
Yes Joe, I'll try again, then:

* HOW CAN YOU TYPE SO FAST WITHOUT YOUR ARMS??? *​
*CONGRATS, VENUS, THE FORUM ENVIES YOU*​


*...AND LOVES YOU, TOO.*​
​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Thanks, latecomers. You've really brought a smile to this face.  

EDIT: Gato, That goes for you, too, gf!


----------



## te gato

Wow..so sorry I'm late....(fur ball trouble)
anyway....

CONGRATULATIONS Venus on your 3000+ posts!!!
Wishing you many more...

tg


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations VENUS!! Hope it's not too late to join the party.


----------

